# How often should a tortoise be going to the bathroom?



## Owlii (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello,
I just got a 1 year old baby tortoise Wednesday, and even though he has been eating and going pee, I have yet to see any droppings in his enclosure. How often do they poop? Should I soak him in warm water for longer periods of time to help him go? Or should I wait it out for a few more days? (He has water available to him in his enclosure throughout the day)

Thanks,

Lindsey


----------



## Owlii (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello,
I just got a 1 year old baby tortoise Wednesday, and even though he has been eating and going pee, I have yet to see any droppings in his enclosure. How often do they poop? Should I soak him in warm water for longer periods of time to help him go? Or should I wait it out for a few more days? (He has water available to him in his enclosure throughout the day)

Thanks,

Lindsey


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 18, 2013)

What kind of tortoise is he?

Mine go every time I soak them. I do warm soaks for 20-40 minutes or until they stop pooping. I know this sounds funny but my sulcatas go ALOT!


----------



## Owlii (Jan 18, 2013)

He is a Sulcata. Do you think maybe I'm not soaking him long enough? I don't soak him for very long. 5 min Max. How long does it take for things to happen when you soak them? And how warm is your water?


----------



## srod (Jan 18, 2013)

Lindsey, try soaking your sulcata for a longer period of time. Like Thalatte mentioned, 20-40min should do the trick. Mine usually poops around the 15th minute. I keep the water above 80 degrees, but not too hot cause you don't want to burn him/her either 
Also might be that your sulcata is eatings its own poop.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 18, 2013)

They should go every day and mine go every soak. Sometimes if I am worried about my tort "going" I give it cactus and the next day voila'


----------



## Owlii (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We did as suggested and he pooped a lot. Obviously we weren't soaking him long enough or in warm enough water.


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 18, 2013)

I keep my water between 85-90 degrees. And it takes Teagers 5 minutes to start going and he will poop a lot in the next few minutes, then I change the water and the process repeats. I swear he poops half his weight each soak.
Maynard doesn't go as much but takes longer to go, so her baths are easier.


----------

